# Smoking with Rosemary



## gregor

I have two fairly large rosemary bushes.

Anyone ever throw any in the smoker instead of a seasoning?


----------



## myownidaho

gregor said:


> I have two fairly large rosemary bushes.
> 
> Anyone ever throw any in the smoker instead of a seasoning?



I've not used it in the smoker but I have added some when I grill. I would use a small quantity due to the oil and pungency.


----------



## gr0uch0

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I've not used it in the smoker but I have added some when I grill. I would use a small quantity due to the oil and pungency.


I'm with MOI.  I use a very small amount of crushed dried rosemary in one rib rub, but too much is really overpowering.  Another way would be to lay a few small sprigs on top of your meat as it cooks, and discard when you're through.


----------

